# Purchasing Advice



## rusty (Mar 11, 2013)

Since I've previously processed everything sheared from ram and boards as one product I'm rather lost in making a decision.

I came across a fellow who has 148 lbs of mixed ram, he's asking $15.00 lb. is this reasonable leaving me room for profit.

He also has several drum of mixed cpu's at $75.00 lb which I think is on the high side, if I were to only purchase the ceramic type what would be a good offer to make him.


----------



## denim (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey Rusty,

With the ram will you be processing the chips? If not, I would not buy them. I have never processed ram chips like Patnor does so I can't advise you there. As for the ceramic cpus you have to know what type and kind they are. If they are Intel 486 then yes that would be a decent price. If they are AMD with the heat sink stay away from them. If they are SunSparc III then by all means stay away from them. Some others like Cyrix and Pentium gold top would also be worth it. Down load Barren Realms price list and go from there. It would be really hard to determine the value of a mixed batch without knowing the quantities of each. I recently did 22lbs of mixed ceramics and found they very wildly on yields. Just my advice!

Best of luck-

Dennis


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 11, 2013)

If you're processing ALL the ram, the fingers and chips plus recovering the copper, yes. Also, keep in mind, if you happen to have 1GB or higher sticks, those can be sold for several dollars a stick.

Like Dennis also said, check the prices of the members that buy them and that can help you come up with and offer.

I also think $75.00 a pound for those mixed cpu's... too much; all I can see from the cpu pic's is low to mid material; unless you have some 486's and such at the bottom, but usually, they place those on top to make you bite.

Take care!
Phil


----------



## glondor (Mar 12, 2013)

Those with the big copper heat sinks really skew the weight against you as well.. If he won't let you sort them... pass or offer the same as ram....build a case to be able to sort. That would be your best bet.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 12, 2013)

15$/lbs is bit too high in my opinion. If they are all like what we see on top then a lot of them are one sided - with 8 IC chips only. I got approx 260g of IC chips from kilogram of mixed RAM. 
There can be made some profit on that RAM but there is a lot of work involved.
And I mean A LOT.


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll second Pat on that... not much room on those sticks. Even if all double sided.


----------



## rawr123 (May 18, 2013)

How much estimated profit is in this batch?


----------



## joem (May 18, 2013)

I never go more than 8 bucks a pound on ram
and I would package deal the cpu with the ram for a lower per pound buy


----------



## skippy (May 19, 2013)

Joe, I doubt if someone with that much ram would take 8 for that sort of quantity.


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (May 19, 2013)

*Ten a lb. n 20 for ceramics* with gold being off from high's quite dramatically and going lower, taking this off the Gent's hands is your option. hold fast for lower price. big profit days are dwindling, adjust accordingly, i have burned myself, with high expectations, " keep your purchase model safe " your doing the hard work. Cheers.


----------



## joem (May 20, 2013)

skippy said:


> Joe, I doubt if someone with that much ram would take 8 for that sort of quantity.



Quantity does not mean they know what they have and I always need room for a decent profit


----------



## skippy (May 20, 2013)

True Joe, it's better to pass than chase a deal too hard. Especially given the slide in PMs.


----------

